# anyone brought a gateway from gwsky3ds.com?



## xdarkmario (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok so i just ordered my gateway from gwsky3ds.com last saterday (1-10-15) and was wondering if this website is "good" as in will i actually get it? besides the ludicrous international fees, the price said 72$ and i ended up paying 80.21$ and counting! i had no choice seeing this is one of the few sites that take my stupid mastercard -__- 

anyone ever buy from here and if so low long did it take?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a Chinese seller.  Probably 2-4 weeks.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 15, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Sounds like a Chinese seller. Probably 2-4 weeks.


 
damn and they said US reseller too -__- i was trying to avoid that
and the billing says "KARLZALONU ONLINE SHOP BEIJING CN" so im sure china... 
but maybe ill try to have faith. i mean shoptemp.net has this listed as a US reseller and so does the website so ill give it a week and a half to see


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> damn and they said US reseller too -__- i was trying to avoid that
> and the billing says "KARLZALONU ONLINE SHOP BEIJING CN" so im sure china...
> but maybe ill try to have faith. i mean shoptemp.net has this listed as a US reseller and so does the website so ill give it a week and a half to see


I think in ShopTemp it lists sellers that sell to the US, not necessarily ship from here.  Since you mentioned international fees, and that name being what it is (lol), it's definitely shipping from China.  Could be as fast as one week since it's no longer the busy season, but back when I bought my Gateway from a Chinese shipper it took a whole month.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 15, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I think in ShopTemp it lists sellers that sell to the US, not necessarily ship from here. Since you mentioned international fees, and that name being what it is (lol), it's definitely shipping from China. Could be as fast as one week since it's no longer the busy season, but back when* I bought my Gateway from a Chinese shipper it took a whole month*.










i really hope that does not happen to me....


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok just came in the mail today
so its been 17 days and seeing that i came in airmail it was indeed from china even though they said USA reseller..nothing personal but i may not buy from her again. too slow shipping.


----------



## mattbratt68 (May 6, 2015)

I'm just starting to get my money back, with a laywer. 
I ordert a flashcard. There was a wrong adress, so the parcel gone back to gwsky3ds.com. 
First they told me, that they will fix all, when the parcel is back.
Tracking says: The item was returned to sender on 19-Mar-2015
Now I'm writing, a mail ervery week to them, but they don't response.

I think they get rich, because nobody can catch them. But I will try it. 

Be careful with this shop. !!! They are BAD !!


----------



## MoseIlla (May 22, 2015)

mattbratt68 said:


> I'm just starting to get my money back, with a laywer.
> I ordert a flashcard. There was a wrong adress, so the parcel gone back to gwsky3ds.com.
> First they told me, that they will fix all, when the parcel is back.
> Tracking says: The item was returned to sender on 19-Mar-2015
> ...


 
Can you not file a chargeback with your credit card company?


----------

